# More xs



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm thinking that maybe you should be advising us about shooting.  That was pretty good shooting.

Usually the last small improvements come slowly. One pro who's also a very good coach told me that once he hit your level, he added an X a year. I asked him how he could have improved that and he suggested the 10 yard game. There is a great post about this in the Archery Information forum. Generally small improvements in form & execution, more consistent relaxation under pressure, learning the really fine points of tuning your bow to yourself, more care in building and tuning perfectly matched arrows, etc. 

One important thing is to *not* focus on score. Focus on the process of shooting. Get that right and the scores will come.

Of course in 3D, range estimation makes a huge difference. But it sounds like you are doing pretty well with that.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

